# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2022



## joralentejano (1 Mai 2022 às 15:26)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Mai 2022 às 00:54)

Boa noite, 
Dado o facto de a estação estar estragada (e sem possibilidade de arranjar, pois trata-se de uma estação barata, que custou menos de 200 euros numa promoção após o Natal - até estou surpreendido por ter durado mais de 3 anos), sou obrigado a seguir mais de perto outras estações em redor.  Infelizmente a estação mais próxima, tanto na NETATMO como no Wunderground, está inativa há quase um ano, no entanto outra estação foi colocada na zona da Herdade da Aroeira recentemente, e também há uma estação no Carrascalinho (um pouco mais antiga, contudo). Ao longo dos últimos tempos, tenho reparado que os dados da estação na Herdade da Aroeira são um pouco mais próximos dos meus, sobretudo quando há inversões térmicas no inverno, mas quando há precipitação em forma de aguaceiros são muitas as vezes em que chove mais numa estação e quase nada noutra ao lado. Uma pena, mas é a vida!   

Esta noite segue um pouco mais fresca que a anterior e, se durante o dia praticamente não havia nebulosidade, agora já há alguma. A estação da Herdade da Aroeira segue com 13,9ºC, depois de uma máxima de 21,5ºC ontem. Está vento fraco de noroeste neste momento.


----------



## Candy (2 Mai 2022 às 09:21)

Bom dia
Peniche às 8h00... tudo molhado com poças de água...
Peniche e Atouguia da Baleia às 8h50... Começa a chover e cai um pé de água monumental que durou pelo menos até às 9h10

Por agora continua a chover mas já com muito menos intensidade.
Confesso que tenho andado desatenta e não esperava. ‍


----------



## Candy (2 Mai 2022 às 09:25)

Se alguém puder actualizar os links do topo do tópico... ainda redirecionam para abril. 
Thanks


----------



## Geopower (2 Mai 2022 às 09:37)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento fraco de oeste.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## RStorm (2 Mai 2022 às 11:49)

Bom dia 

Abril terminou com temperaturas de autêntico verão. 
Ainda esperava algum aguaceiro na quarta, mas nada... 

Maio começa com tempo bem mais fresco e ventoso. 
Hoje temos alguns aguaceiros fracos  

Os próximos dias serão uma incógnita com as trovoadas, mas parece-me o verão aproxima-se a passos largos


----------



## RStorm (2 Mai 2022 às 12:55)

Olha olha, trovoada


----------



## Pedro Mindz (2 Mai 2022 às 12:56)

Aguaceiro curto mas forte no parque das nações aí a 25 minutos atrás.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mai 2022 às 13:05)

RStorm disse:


> Olha olha, trovoada





Pedro Mindz disse:


> Aguaceiro curto mas forte no parque das nações aí a 25 minutos atrás.


----------



## RStorm (2 Mai 2022 às 13:09)

Acabou de passar um aguaceiro moderado, a parte intensa passou ao lado a leste.
Não ouvi mais nada, mas ainda foram dois belos trovões


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Mai 2022 às 13:45)

Bom dia,
Até ao momento só caíram uns pingos de manhã cedo, não tendo acumulado nada até agora. Contudo, há uns 40 minutos, ouvi uns trovões ao longe, a nordeste (aparentemente os mesmos que o @RStorm ouviu), ainda que anda tudo à volta e nada cai por aqui. Algo me diz que o "escudo protetor" almadense vai funcionar de novo - é que as previsões ontem nem davam 40% de probabilidade de precipitação para hoje! Veremos o que acontece.  

Apesar do tempo meio nublado, está bastante ameno até, com uma temperatura de 19,2°C e vento nulo agora, na Herdade da Aroeira - um tempo de trovoada autêntico! Elas "andem" aí!!!


----------



## david 6 (2 Mai 2022 às 14:19)

manhã nublada, agora com abertas, ainda tinha esperança de algo mas estou a ver que vai ser tudo a sul


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Mai 2022 às 14:22)

Há pouco choveu bastante em Corroios. Pelo que parece o aguaceiro foi bastante isolado, vendo as imagens de radar, já que aqui na Charneca está bastante sol neste momento.


----------



## RStorm (2 Mai 2022 às 14:23)

Tem caído boas chuvadas desde o meu último post e uma delas rendeu-me um molha daquelas 
Muitas formações no horizonte, algumas com bases "suspeitas" que nos faz ficar de olho nelas


----------



## LMMS (2 Mai 2022 às 14:42)

Trovoada com registos de 53 Dbz no Radar na zona de Vendas Novas e Alcácer so Sal


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2022 às 14:44)

Boa tarde

As únicas descargas registadas ainda na área da Região Litoral Centro ocorreram sobre Alcochete, uma descarga múltipla às 11:54:31 utc e outra às 11:57:41 utc, ambas fracas < 6 kA, e uma hora depois na zona de Pinhal Novo continuando então para sueste, cada vez mais numerosas quanto mais para o interior ao longo do vale do Sado.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2022 às 16:41)

A precipitação na RLC, muito irregularmente distribuída e consoante as células entravam já activas ou se desenvolviam à medida que a corrente de noroeste progredia para o interior, começou na costa de Peniche ao Cabo Raso depois das 6h da manhã.
Os três Cabos registaram os primeiros acumulados fracos das 5:00 às 6:00 utc.







Os maiores acumulados horários nas estações oficiais foram os de Setúbal e Pegões, já no fim do período até às três da tarde.













Spoiler: Outros acumulados horários na RLC, até às 14:00utc


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2022 às 20:05)

A passagem e/ou formação rápida das células trazidas e depois varridas para sueste pela nortada, correspondiam aos restos de uma frente oclusa e imediato pós-frontal:

A situação sinóptica com análise frontal era esta, às 00:00 utc, com a frente perto da costa da Região Oeste e identificada como estando em dissipação:





Às 6:00 utc orientava-se de Peniche a Setúbal e ainda dada como em dissipação:





Pelas 12:00 utc, as isóbaras alinhavam-se NNO-SSE e a frente arrastada nesta circulação ganhou nova instabilidade ao entrar para o interior, logo após atravessar o estuário do Tejo:





O filme do radar de Coruche mostra a evolução algo bizarra das células a escaparem-se muito rapidamente pelo Alentejo abaixo e atravessarem a fronteira do sotavento.
Também mostra as células que nasceram da convecção no interior entre Douro e Tejo.



Actualizando com a carta das 18:00 utc:


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2022 às 23:20)

Boas
A tarde foi animada até as 15h com aguaceiro forte e ainda deu para ouvir um trovão 
Acumulados hoje 6,6mm
Máxima de 20,3ºC
Agora estão 14,5ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Mai 2022 às 00:08)

Boa noite, 
Depois de um dia inteiro à espera de um aguaceiro, finalmente cai alguma coisa por aqui. Vem em boa hora, já que a partir de quarta-feira vem o verão! 

PS: Foi um aguaceiro fraco, pois entretanto já parou, mas pelo radar andam por aí umas quantas à volta!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (3 Mai 2022 às 01:39)

Por Coimbra tem chovido na ultima hora.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Mai 2022 às 12:00)

jamestorm disse:


> vem aí o calor em força....
> Quanto a trovoadas, nem me lembro do ultimo ano que houve trovoadas de Maio. Sao uma raridade as trovoadas em Portugal, quando noutras décadas vinham sempre, mais ou menos conforme os anos, mas trovoadas nao faltavam. Tantas que houve no passado, às vezes varias em dias seguidos- desde ha uns anos desapareceram  de forma consistente de Portugal as trovoadas.
> Vamos ver se é este ano que ha trovados em Maio na Zona Oeste.


Em 2020 houve bastantes trovoadas por aqui em meados de maio. Em 2018, 2017 e 2016 também houve algumas trovoadas... A ver vamos como será este ano!  

De noite choveu alguma coisa, mas não acumulou nada em nenhuma estação, e tendo em conta a duração do aguaceiro não me espantaria nada que na minha estação, se estivesse ativa, não acumulasse nada (nem que fosse 0,1 mm). Entretanto está céu pouco nublado neste momento e já se vai notando o aumento da temperatura, já com uma temperatura próxima a 20ºC na Herdade da Aroeira. Entretanto nos próximos dias virá o verão, com temperaturas máximas que deverão aproximar-se dos 30ºC por aqui nalguns dias. 
As ervas já estão a ficar amareladas neste momento, depois de um intenso evento de floração nas últimas duas semanas!


----------



## RStorm (3 Mai 2022 às 12:02)

Bom dia 

Ontem não choveu mais, mas o céu manteve-se sempre nublado, prolongando-se pela noite dentro. 
O vento aumentou de intensidade de NW. 

Hoje o dia começou soalheiro, mas tem vindo a aumentar de nebulosidade, especialmente no quadrante leste. 
O radar mostrou algumas células fracas nesta zona durante a madrugada, mas não me apercebi de nada. 
O vento continua a soprar em geral fraco de NW.


----------



## david 6 (3 Mai 2022 às 16:25)

durante a madrugada caiu uns pingos

agora está assim com uns aguaceiros mais próximos


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2022 às 17:28)

david 6 disse:


> durante a madrugada caiu uns pingos
> 
> agora está assim com uns aguaceiros mais próximos
> 
> Ver anexo 1521



À hora dessa mensagem estavam ecos amarelos a Sueste passando depois a Sul de Coruche e enfraquecendo:





Uma arco de células dirige-se para a zona Alcochete/Setúbal, mas estão, parece, a dissipar-se:











O filme deste evento, até há duas horas atrás, é este:


----------



## david 6 (3 Mai 2022 às 17:29)

acho caiu uns pingos mas não dei por isso, pois está um cheiro a humidade intenso, como a terra tivesse sido molhada, mas não vejo nada molhado e está bastante escuro por cima, é provável ter caído uns pingos


----------



## RStorm (3 Mai 2022 às 17:47)

A tarde tem sido soalheira e amena, com vento de NW.
Neste momento, está a ficar interessante e bem escuro, com células em aproximação.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Mai 2022 às 17:55)

Bonito contraste há cerca de 15 minutos na Ponte Vasco da Gama. Um sol radiante e céu limpo em Lisboa e na Margem Sul um céu bem negro e com cortinas de chuva. Muito interessante vista na ponte!


----------



## david 6 (3 Mai 2022 às 20:07)

a chegar de norte há 15min atrás (meti no de abril sem querer só agora é que vi)


----------



## david 6 (3 Mai 2022 às 20:08)

chove fraco agora, já molha o chão


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Mai 2022 às 23:32)

Boa noite,

Durante a tarde foram visíveis grandes torres de trovoada a leste, contudo por aqui esteve sempre céu pouco nublado e até esteve bem quentinho durante a tarde.  Entretanto a noite segue bastante amena, com uma temperatura atual de 16,6ºC na estação de referência.

Dados de hoje:
Máx: 23,2ºC
Mín: 13,1ºC

Entretanto parece que vem aí o verão!


----------



## RStorm (4 Mai 2022 às 00:32)

Boa noite

As células dissiparam-se bastante e acabou por não cair nada.
O céu diminuiu gradualmente de nebulosidade, o que permitiu avistar as trovoadas que andaram lá pelo interior 
O vento também diminuiu de intensidade.

Agora vai começar o verão 

Avizinham-se tempos difíceis com a seca. Já não espero grandes alterações como é óbvio, mas se este mês vier a ser muito seco, só piora a situação


----------



## Vitor TT (4 Mai 2022 às 14:29)

Umas imagens de ontem por Lisboa, céu a prometer ficar interessante, mas que não passou disso mesmo, algum vento á mistura,


----------



## Geopower (4 Mai 2022 às 19:41)

Final de tarde com céu limpo e vento moderado de norte.
Panorâmica a NE-E a partir do estuário do Tejo:


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mai 2022 às 16:37)

Bem, infelizmente aquilo que mais temia está acontecer, passamos de um Abril razoavelmente abaixo ou dentro da média para mais um Maio que vai disparar as anomalias positivas. Estamos a falar de um mês com uma média de máxima de 22ºC e constantemente a chegar aos 30ºC em Lisboa. É o futuro.

A queda de Outubro para Novembro do ano passado foi bruta, a de Abril para Maio deve igualar mas a subir.

Por estes lados chegou aos 26ºC.

Que comece a primeira onda de calor do ano.


----------



## fernandinand (6 Mai 2022 às 10:21)

Bom dia! Grande amplitude térmica nas últimas 24h por aqui..hoje espera-se mais do mesmo.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2022 às 11:31)

Boas,

Alguma brisa de sul por Cascais.
Temperatura nos 21 graus.


Nos vales da Arrábida a coisa está extrema , Parral nos 26,8 graus após mínima gélida de 3,2 graus.
Deve tocar nos 30 graus.


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2022 às 22:35)

Boas
Mínima de 12,8ºC e máxima de 28,1ºC
Agora estão 20,1ºC
Maio vai pelo cano em mais um mês para esquecer...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Mai 2022 às 11:34)

Bom dia,
Por aqui os últimos dias não têm muito para contar: céu pouco nublado, manhãs frescas e tardes bem quentes. Ontem a máxima chegou inclusive perto dos 30°C, e na quinta aos 26°C. Uma pasmaceira!  

Ontem estive numa quinta em Almada, num evento privado. As imagens a seguir demonstram bem o quão pasmacento está o tempo - nem nortada havia, sendo que a Serra de Sintra estava sem o famoso e quase omnipresente "capacete"!!! Ficam aqui as imagens.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mai 2022 às 19:02)

Mais um dia de _Agosto_...





Maio tem a sua tendência de anomalias positivas. Maio de 2011 e 2020 com *+3,96ºC*, será que 2022 passa? A maior anomalia na máxima foi de 2015, com +4,44ºC.


----------



## Teles (7 Mai 2022 às 23:10)

Boa noite !
É sempre bom voltar há  casa que nos fez crescer e que tanto nos ensinou e ensina .
Já faz alguns anos que sai desta casa por um tempo indeterminado , espero poder voltar a retribuir e participar naquilo que me for possível e conto com todos para voltar a me adaptar a esta casa !


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2022 às 23:27)

Teles disse:


> Boa noite !
> É sempre bom voltar há  casa que nos fez crescer e que tanto nos ensinou e ensina .
> Já faz alguns anos que sai desta casa por um tempo indeterminado , espero poder voltar a retribuir e participar naquilo que me for possível e conto com todos para voltar a me adaptar a esta casa !



Bem vindo de volta!!

 Mínima hoje 12,8ºC e máxima de 29,0ºC

Agora sigo com 21,1ºC e vento nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Mai 2022 às 00:42)

Teles disse:


> Boa noite !
> É sempre bom voltar há  casa que nos fez crescer e que tanto nos ensinou e ensina .
> Já faz alguns anos que sai desta casa por um tempo indeterminado , espero poder voltar a retribuir e participar naquilo que me for possível e conto com todos para voltar a me adaptar a esta casa !


Bem-vindo de novo, @Teles! 
__________________________
Boa noite, 
Hoje, mais uma vez, foi um dia quentinho e com pouco a acrescentar. Durante a tarde houve mais nortada que ontem, mas nada de extraordinário se compararmos com eventos de nortada a sério - ainda assim, a temperatura manteve-se estável durante a tarde, devido ao tal vento. Entretanto a noite segue quentinha, com uma temperatura ainda acima dos 20ºC, apesar de ser quase uma da manhã! 

E sim, nestes dias tenho estado a reportar de Corroios e não da Charneca, por questões pessoais.


----------



## AnDré (8 Mai 2022 às 01:46)

20,4C em Caneças, com vento moderado. Noite tropical!


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2022 às 02:46)

Depois de um dia de "verão" aqui em Póvoa de Santa Iria, com máxima de *30,2ºC* e HR a descer aos 13%, a madrugada estabilizou agora em 18,8ºC e 35%.

Ao fim da *tarde de Sábado* apareceram algumas formações de Cirrus:

Em Lisboa (Santa Apolónia) 18:04:36 utc





Em IC2, Bobadela/Santa Iria de Azóia:
18:20:56 utc





18:22:31 utc


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mai 2022 às 02:56)

Dois mundos diferentes 







12,9ºC por aqui. Cheiro muito característico a Verão


----------



## Teles (8 Mai 2022 às 09:01)

Bom dia por aqui estão de momento 20C°


----------



## Geopower (8 Mai 2022 às 11:20)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Início de manhã com neblina alternando com períodos de céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco de norte.

Panorâmica a SW:





Panorâmica a norte, praia Formosa:


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mai 2022 às 16:28)

Coruche nos *32,8ºC* 

Estação urbana das Amoreiras nos 32,2ºC  O Liceu Francês tem de encomendar uma piscina...

Por Belas, uns frescos 23ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Mai 2022 às 18:13)

Dia de Verão mais um e vai ser esta cantiga até Novembro... Máxima 32,0ºC e mínima 13,7ºC

Agora sigo com 30,2ºC e vento fraco


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2022 às 14:26)

Ontem foi o dia mais quente do ano, até à data, aqui pela *zona marginal ocidental do estuário do Tejo, entre Lisboa e Vila Franca de Xira*:

34,3ºC em Vila Franca de Xira (dados incompletos); 31,3ºC na estação da rede da AML;
30,6ºC em Alverca (montes), 31,1ºC anteontem, dia 7;
33,8ºC em Vialonga (Morgado);
30,7ºC na Escola em Póvoa de Santa Iria;
32,9ºC em Meteo Santa Iria (mas 33,6ºC anteontem);
30,4ºC em Estacal/Santa Iria.

Mas hoje parece que ainda vai subir mais.
Dados das estações WU.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2022 às 15:04)

Espectaculares *amplitudes térmicas* diurnas ontem na RLC, especialmente ao longo do vale do Tejo, lezíria e península de Setúbal.
Várias mínimas inferiores a 10ºC conjugadas com máximas superiores a 30ºC, culminando em valores de amplitude superiores a 25ºC em Alcochete, Coruche e Alvega: *25,6ºC, 26,2ºC e 26,4ºC*, respectivamente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mai 2022 às 16:05)

22,2ºC por aqui  

Vento fraco a moderado de NW

Qual será a primeira da rede IPMA a passar os 34ºC hoje...


----------



## david 6 (9 Mai 2022 às 16:25)

34ºC


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mai 2022 às 16:59)

Boa tarde,
Segunda vez que venho a Leiria de manhã cedo e está sol o caminho todo, mas na zona de Leiria está nevoeiro. 
Pelas 8:30h estavam 20ºC na zona da Serra de Aire e em Leiria estavam 14ºC.

Entretanto a tarde segue fresca com cerca de 22°C. Mundo à parte…


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2022 às 17:12)

Em Caneças estão 21,6ºC e nortada.
Calor é coisa que também não abunda por aqui.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mai 2022 às 19:02)

AnDré disse:


> Em Caneças estão 21,6ºC e nortada.
> Calor é coisa que também não abunda por aqui.


A CREL é aquele limite que não deixa passar o calor


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2022 às 19:31)

Boas
Máxima de 32,5ºC e mínima de 16,7ºC
Agora sigo ainda com 29,3ºC e vento nulo


----------



## meko60 (9 Mai 2022 às 21:56)

Boa noite.
Hoje foi um dia de Verão em plena Primavera. Máxima de 29,2ºC e mínima de 17,7ºC. Agora sigo com 21,6ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mai 2022 às 22:07)

Após as 20h, já mal passava dos 15ºC o sol já posto a W-NW. Há alguns anos que já não via um pilar solar.


----------



## Mammatus (9 Mai 2022 às 22:43)

Boas,

Nada de relevante a relatar a não ser calor.

Máximas sempre superiores a 25ºC desde o dia 4 (5ª feira), superando ontem pela primeira vez este ano a barreira "psicológica" dos 30ºC (*31.7ºC*).
Aproveitei e dei uma escapadinha até à Arrábida para o primeiro banho da temporada . Escusado será dizer que a água estava fria, é normal naquelas bandas, mas só custa entrar e até faz bem aos ossos, segundo os mais velhos. 

Hoje estava previsto ser o dia mais quente do evento, mas por aqui a máxima foi praticamente idêntica a de ontem, *31.6ºC*.

Sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco do quadrante norte, e ainda 20.5ºC.

Duração do dia já acima das 14h, ou seja, o Verão está mesmo ali ao virar da esquina.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2022 às 23:37)

Boas,

Nortada e 16,2 graus.

Bem é fascinante acompanhar a estação do Parral,  e  a mesma tem uma grande importância para perceber o poder térmico dos vales da Arrábida.
A estação tem registado amplitudes térmicas diárias a rondar os 28 graus.
São  muito poucas as estações amadoras e  oficiais que conseguem esta cifra dos 28 / 30 graus. 

Hoje: 32,9 graus / 5,0 graus

Agora segue nos 9,3 graus.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2022 às 06:46)

A brisa marítima entrou ontem mais para o interior da Região Oeste e mais cedo. Teve por efeito um corte brusco nas temperaturas a meio da tarde e máximas não tão elevadas como anteontem, de uma forma geral. O nevoeiro nas zonas baixas já entrava a norte de Sintra antes do pôr-do-sol, assim como uma neblina fina alastrava ainda mais para o interior.
Fotos no Cabeço de Montachique, vento NO cerca de 20 Km/h, 17ºC.

OSO, Serra de Sintra e nevoeiros baixos, 19:28:51 utc






NNE, Alqueidão e Montejunto, 19:30:25





NNO, Serra do Socorro à esquerda, 19:42:32





Pilar solar, 19:36:10





19:40:07





Pilar solar já depois do pôr-do-sol, 19:45:31







Spoiler: Vistas para Sintra



19:19:47





19:37:20


----------



## RStorm (10 Mai 2022 às 11:07)

Bom dia 

Nada de especial a relatar. 

Maio segue com o típico padrão de verão: sol, temperatura de julho e nortada durante a tarde. 
A nebulosidade convectiva foi substituída pela alta. 
Tenho acompanhado as temperaturas na nova estação do Clima AML aqui na cidade 

A humidade superficial já desapareceu na totalidade e já me vi obrigado a regar 2 vezes por dia algumas plantações, pois só com uma as plantas já começavam a murchar. 
Isto só mostra o quanto "bom" tem sido este calor...


----------



## Vitor TT (10 Mai 2022 às 11:08)

Ontem, na voltinha pelo litoral Sintra-Cascais, algum calor, nada habitual para a zona, ao subir até á Peninha os nevoeiros sobre o mar, pena não ter uma máquina fotográfica como deve ser na altura,

esta tirada da Peninha, as duas seguintes a caminha da Azóia,


----------



## jamestorm (10 Mai 2022 às 11:22)

Este ano começou mau quanto a chuva e é assim que vai acabar. 
Já bastante calor a esta hora aqui por Alenquer, vamos nos 25 °C.


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2022 às 14:04)

Em Caneças tive hoje a máxima do ano, até ao momento: 28,2ºC.
Agora, já em ritmo de descida: 26,0ºC.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2022 às 14:49)

Vitor TT disse:


> Ontem, na voltinha pelo litoral Sintra-Cascais, algum calor, nada habitual para a zona, ao subir até á Peninha os nevoeiros sobre o mar, pena não ter uma máquina fotográfica como deve ser na altura,
> 
> esta tirada da Peninha, as duas seguintes a caminha da Azóia,



 espectáculo! Parece-me que visto daí o pilar solar subia mais alto, avaliando pela segunda foto. E que tal a nortada pela Peninha? Hesitei entre ir à Serra ou procurar outro lugar alto mais para o interior, mas depois quando percebi que a nortada se tinha levantado mais cedo fiquei-me por Montachique.



StormRic disse:


>



Mínimas e Máximas de ontem, para comparar com o dia anterior:







Na faixa costeira Oeste e no interior da zona mais a norte da RLC, a amplitude térmica diminuíu ligeiramente, efeito conjugado de mínimas estacionárias ou ligeiramente mais altas e máximas atenuadas.

Do vale do Tejo para o interior, Mínimas e Máximas subiram, as primeiras mais do que as segundas: amplitudes térmicas estacionárias ou diminuindo ligeiramente.


----------



## Mammatus (10 Mai 2022 às 15:01)

Boa tarde,

Máxima de *28.9ºC*.

Entretanto estabeleceu-se uma brisa agradável de W/NW, sigo com 27.8ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mai 2022 às 15:38)

Vento conseguiu penetrar mais para dentro do território, Lisboa registou máxima horária entre as 12-13UTC. Margem Sul igualmente com vento de W/NW.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2022 às 15:51)

33ºC


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2022 às 16:08)

david 6 disse:


> 33ºC



Ainda irá a tempo de chegar à máxima de ontem?
Por aqui, *30,2ºC,* já bateu a máxima *30,1ºC de ontem* que tinha sido inferior aos *30,7ºC de anteontem*.
Ainda não chegou a nortada aqui à Póvoa de Santa Iria, as eólicas de Vialonga estão desorientadas e quase paradas, mas as de Bucelas já giram.
Sensação é mais abafada que ontem.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2022 às 20:33)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda irá a tempo de chegar à máxima de ontem?
> Por aqui, *30,2ºC,* já bateu a máxima *30,1ºC de ontem* que tinha sido inferior aos *30,7ºC de anteontem*.
> Ainda não chegou a nortada aqui à Póvoa de Santa Iria, as eólicas de Vialonga estão desorientadas e quase paradas, mas as de Bucelas já giram.
> Sensação é mais abafada que ontem.



foi menos 1ºC prai, ontem na casa dos 34 hoje na casa dos 33


----------



## Vitor TT (10 Mai 2022 às 23:53)

StormRic disse:


> espectáculo! Parece-me que visto daí o pilar solar subia mais alto, avaliando pela segunda foto. E que tal a nortada pela Peninha? Hesitei entre ir à Serra ou procurar outro lugar alto mais para o interior, mas depois quando percebi que a nortada se tinha levantado mais cedo fiquei-me por Montachique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estava relativamente fraca, normalmente á hora a que lá chego ( +- 19 - 20h ) nunca está grande vento, a única excepção, foia a de umas semanas atrás quando medi os 100 kmh.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Mai 2022 às 01:04)

Média das máximas na rede CLIMA.AML nos últimos dias:

07/05: *28,6ºC*
08/05: *30,1ºC*
09/05: *29,7ºC*
10/05: *27,9ºC*

O pico da onda de calor _parece_ ter passado. Ainda temos muito que comer até dia 14...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Mai 2022 às 17:58)

Hoje o vento calou-se por Belas ou fraco. Ainda estão 25ºC, o que não é comum. Máxima foi de *27,7ºC*, mínima de *10,7ºC*, medidos no meu Auriol. Estação da Quinta do Marquês mediu a mesma máxima.

Oeiras também a manter-se nos 27ºC ainda.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Mai 2022 às 20:24)

Boa tarde,
Nos últimos tempos não tenho tido grande vontade em vir aqui para o fórum, por duas razões: não há muito para relatar (tempo monótono) e estive vários dias em Corroios por questões pessoais, tendo menos tempo para vir aqui. Entretanto já regressei à Charneca, e aqui ficam os dados dos últimos dias nas estações da Herdade da Aroeira e do Parque Luso: 

*Herdade da Aroeira*
Sábado
Máx: 25,2°C
Mín: 10,0°C

Domingo
Máx: 29,7°C
Mín: 11,5°C

Anteontem
Máx: 29,5°C
Mín: 12,8°C

Ontem
Máx: 28,1°C
Mín: 12,7°C

Hoje
Máx: 28,5°C
Mín: 12,0°C

*Parque Luso*
Sábado
Máx: 27,3°C
Mín: 13,5°C

Domingo
Máx: 29,5°C
Mín: 15,4°C

Anteontem
Máx: 29,6°C
Mín: 15,6°C

Ontem
Máx: 27,3°C
Mín: 15,1°C

Hoje
Máx: 28,9°C
Mín: 15,3°C

Agora estão 25,5°C e céu limpo por aqui. Parece que o calor vai continuar até onde a vista alcança, com uma "interrupção" ali pelo dia 14, dia em que poderá também cair algum chuvisco. Veremos!


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2022 às 21:56)

Em Caneças a máxima foi de 27,4C.
Agora, 18,0C e nortada moderada.


----------



## rmsg (12 Mai 2022 às 09:46)

Choveu um pouco durante a noite, 1,2 mm acumulados.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mai 2022 às 19:30)

8º dia de onda de calor. Só faltam dois dias 

Com a nortada fraca por aqui, a temperatura tem subido. 28,3ºC de máxima. 

A própria estação CLIMA.AML da Amadora chegou aos 30ºC pela primeira vez. Mínima idem alta, 16,2ºC.


----------



## Thomar (12 Mai 2022 às 20:26)

Boas.
Temperaturas máximas aqui na zona a rondar, os *+31,5ºC*
por agora as estações meteo amadoras marcam cerca de *+26ºC*, por aqui tenho ainda *+27ºC.*
Bela noite de verão.

Edit: bela noite de primavera...


----------



## AnDré (12 Mai 2022 às 21:48)

Saí do trabalho com 26C, cheguei a Caneças com 20C.
Agora estão 18C e nortada, para variar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Mai 2022 às 23:10)

Boa noite pessoal,

Depois do paupérrimo Inverno que tivemos a nível de precipitação, nada pior que uma Primavera tórrida!  Por Azeitão mais uma máxima bem acima da média, 31.5°c ! A onda de calor continua, e depois de algum alívio a partir de Domingo, os modelos vão insistindo em previsões medonhas para o final da próxima semana, com a ISO 20/24 a pairar sobre a península ibérica, esperemos que as mesmas não se venham a concretizar 

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (13 Mai 2022 às 01:26)

Entretanto o vento rodou para NE.
22C e humidade nos 33%.
Agora sim, noite de verão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mai 2022 às 16:20)

Dia mais quente até agora por Belas, quase tudo a passar dos 30ºC. Muito abafado com esta nebulosidade.

Nortada só começou a mexer-se mais agora, mesmo assim quente. 

Tenho uma boa amplitude  
Máxima: 31,1ºC
Mínima: 11,7ºC

A estação CLIMA.AML da Amadora nem baixou dos 17ºC


----------



## LMMS (13 Mai 2022 às 16:54)

No meu PC recebi esta indicação!
Em detalhe diz que é o máximo registado neste dia na minha localidade.
Isto são dados de meteorologia da MSN.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Mai 2022 às 16:58)

Por aqui registei uma máxima de* 31,7ºC*. Muita nebulosidade alta.
Está abafado. Sensação muito desconfortável, ainda mais estando doente. Que moleza...


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mai 2022 às 22:09)

TiagoLC disse:


> Por aqui registei uma máxima de* 31,7ºC*. Muita nebulosidade alta.
> Está abafado. Sensação muito desconfortável, ainda mais estando doente. Que moleza...


Somos dois 

Ainda não baixou dos 20ºC por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2022 às 22:10)

LMMS disse:


> No meu PC recebi esta indicação!
> Em detalhe diz que é o máximo registado neste dia na minha localidade.
> Isto são dados de meteorologia da MSN.



Não sabemos em que estação é baseada essa informação ou se é apenas baseada em estimativas/previsões de modelos.
Também não sabemos qual é o intervalo de anos/datas de que esse valor é referido como máximo. É uma curiosidade do MSN.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2022 às 22:21)

Desde o dia 7 que a Meteo Santa Iria regista máximas superiores a 30ºC.
Hoje foi mais uma, *32,8ºC*, mas o problema é mais grave: com o céu velado por nebulosidade alta as sombras surtiam pouco efeito devido à radiação difusa.
E agora esse capacete não deixa arrefecer: ainda 23,5ºC e todas as estações ao longo desta margem do estuário a registarem 23ºC/24ºC.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Mai 2022 às 22:37)

Boas,

Ligeiramente mais fresco por aqui, 21.1ºC com brisa fraca de S/SW.

Ambiente muito doentio e abafado devido à nebulosidade alta durante a tarde.

Extremos do dia: *31.6ºC* / *17.9ºC*

Se não fosse o interregno na 3ªf (28.9ºC), hoje seria o 6º dia consecutivo com temperaturas iguais ou superiores a 30ºC.

Nos últimos dois dias as temperaturas mínimas a aproximarem-se dos valores médios dos meses de Verão, cerca de 18ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Mai 2022 às 00:57)

Boa noite,
Finalmente parece que a vaga de calor chegou ao fim (mas a interrupção do tempo quente infelizmente não parece que será muito longa). Ontem já se notou a diferença, sobretudo na nebulosidade - ainda que o calor tenha permanecido.  As temperaturas depois de dia 20 prometem ser bem elevadas - veremos o que acontece, mas a coisa não tem bom ar! Ao que parece também terei por aqui algum chuvisco no domingo, mas não será grande coisa (menos de 1 mm, quase certamente). Trovoadas nem vê-las!  
As ervas, que há 10 dias ainda se encontravam bem verdes e floridas, rapidamente ficaram amareladas e as flores praticamente desapareceram. Este contraste brusco entre "inverno" e "verão" "mata" a biodiversidade e tem enormes implicações na agricultura, e ainda piora mais quando o país já se encontrava numa situação de stress hídrico brusca! A ver vamos onde isto pode parar - é bem possível uma repetição de 2017 (ou talvez pior ainda) se este verão for quente...  

Dados dos últimos dias:

*Herdade da Aroeira*
Quarta
Máx: 28,5ºC
Mín: 12,0ºC

Anteontem
Máx: 28,8ºC
Mín: 16,5ºC

Ontem
Máx: 27,3ºC
Mín: 14,3ºC

*Parque Luso*
Quarta
Máx: 28,9ºC
Mín: 15,3ºC

Anteontem
Máx: 29,0ºC
Mín: 18,0ºC

Ontem
Máx: 28,2ºC
Mín: 16,3ºC

Hoje a esta hora ainda está bastante ameno, sobretudo tendo em conta que estamos em maio. Estão 18,3ºC neste momento, com vento praticamente nulo, e muitas estações da zona ainda têm temperaturas acima de 20ºC. Para além disso, a massa de ar subtropical que já trouxe a nebulosidade hoje também está a fazer com que as temperaturas subam ligeiramente, mesmo durante a madrugada!


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Mai 2022 às 01:42)

00h UTC







Amadora ainda nos 22,5ºC  e Sintra nos 22ºC! Que noite...


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Mai 2022 às 01:55)

Ja se avista uma celula ao largo da costa do oeste.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2022 às 03:11)

Noite tropical, 20ºC a 22ºC numa maioria de estações pela AML, Região Oeste, Setúbal. Sua-se a andar na rua com 64% de HR.


Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Ja se avista uma celula ao largo da costa do oeste.


Avista? Houve uma descarga fraca a 5 Km da costa da Nazaré, à 1h30.
No radar só se vislumbra virga mais a sul na RLC. Uma célula formou-se perto de Leiria e moveu-se para a costa, NNO. Há outras células ao largo da Figueira, a que teve a DEA chegou a eco laranja pontualmente.

Noite sem estrelas, tecto alto de nuvens médias e altas.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Mai 2022 às 04:38)

Vai caindo uma aguaceiro por Coimbra, nada demais, ao largo da Figueira da Foz está brutal.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2022 às 05:02)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Vai caindo uma aguaceiro por Coimbra, nada demais, ao largo da Figueira da Foz está brutal.



Espectacular trovoada ao largo da Figueira e progredindo para norte, colada à costa, com ligeira deriva para NNE já toca a Praia de Mira.
Ecos vermelhos e roxos pontualmente. De dia seria talvez possível a formação de nuvens funil.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Mai 2022 às 15:18)

Ainda não passei dos 24ºC aqui 

Todos ao mesmo tempo "O vento de sudoeste é supremo e nada o pode parar"  

Edit: Amadora com rajada de 53 km/h  A máxima nem sequer passou a temperatura da meia-noite LOL


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Mai 2022 às 19:54)

Aqui está a queda da onda de calor. Algumas estações do CLIMA.AML quase com 8ºC de diferença. As mais expostas ao vento de SW com as maiores quedas. Alcochete mal baixou 

Deixo também as mínimas durante a noite abaixo.


----------



## AnDré (14 Mai 2022 às 19:55)

StormRic disse:


> Noite tropical, 20ºC a 22ºC numa maioria de estações pela AML, Região Oeste, Setúbal. Sua-se a andar na rua com 64% de HR.


Por aqui a tropicalidade já era.
Estão 16,4C e vento moderado de sul. Vento médio nos 25km/h. Rajada de 51,2km/h.


----------



## Mammatus (14 Mai 2022 às 19:59)

Boas,

A temperatura máxima registou-se antes do meio dia, *26.5ºC*.

Sigo com uns agradáveis 19.3ºC, céu muito nublado, e vento fraco a moderado de SW. 

A mínima vai ser feita até à meia noite.


----------



## RStorm (14 Mai 2022 às 21:22)

Boa noite

Os últimos dois dias foram bem quentes e doentios, com muita nebulosidade alta e vento nulo.

Hoje o dia teve três caras distintas.
A madrugada foi bem suada, seguida de uma manhã algo quente e soalheira.
A partir do final da manhã, o vento de SW entrou em ação e temperatura desceu bem, refrescando o ambiente.
A meio da tarde, o céu começou a aumentar de nebulosidade até se tornar encoberto agora no final do dia.

Amanhã cá espero alguma chuvinha


----------



## Thomar (14 Mai 2022 às 21:42)

RStorm disse:


> (...)
> 
> *Amanhã cá espero alguma chuvinha *


Eu também espero, mas será que vem mesmo?


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2022 às 01:36)

RStorm disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Os últimos dois dias foram bem quentes e doentios, com muita nebulosidade alta e vento nulo.
> 
> ...





Thomar disse:


> Eu também espero, mas será que vem mesmo?



O céu foi encobrindo durante o fim da tarde, vento de sudoeste a refrescar notavelmente, 17,6ºC agora e já chove fraco aqui na Póvoa. No radar mal se dá por isso, ecos azuis fracos dispersos.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2022 às 04:12)

17,1ºC com 0,1 mm.


----------



## efcm (15 Mai 2022 às 10:10)

A previsão do IPMA indicava chuva constante desde a 1 da manhã, são 10h e ainda nem um pingo caiu na Amadora e está sol...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2022 às 10:16)

Bom dia,
Por aqui até tem chovido mais do que eu imaginava que chovesse hoje.  Caíram 2,8 mm e ainda acordei várias vezes durante a noite com o barulho da chuva intensa.


----------



## Geopower (15 Mai 2022 às 11:38)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Manhã de céu nublado com abertas. Vento moderado de sul com rajadas.

Panorâmica a SW:






Panorâmica  a Norte:


----------



## david 6 (15 Mai 2022 às 12:03)

os aguaceiros vão passando ao lado, a oeste


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mai 2022 às 12:07)

Bom dia.
Nada de chuva por aqui também. O que tem caído tem sido muito localizado, não é o que estava previsto.
Vento fraco a moderado de sul.


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2022 às 14:24)

Aqui de madrugada acumulou 0,6mm e de manhã pingou mas sem nada acumular, é o que temos... Pelo menos não está aqueles calores horríveis, estão agora 20,1ºC


----------



## Geopower (15 Mai 2022 às 18:25)

Final de tarde com céu pouco nublado em Santa Cruz. Vento moderado de sul.
Panorâmica a norte a partir do miradouro do Alto da Vela.


----------



## RStorm (15 Mai 2022 às 19:01)

Boa tarde

Hoje o dia foi bem mais fresco e cinzento, com céu geralmente nublado. Já bem que precisávamos 
Alguns chuviscos intermitentes durante a madrugada e manhã, mas nem molharam o chão 
O vento sopra fraco de SW.


----------



## RStorm (15 Mai 2022 às 19:02)

Thomar disse:


> Eu também espero, mas será que vem mesmo?


Infelizmente nada de significativo, nem molhou o chão sequer


----------



## david 6 (15 Mai 2022 às 19:22)

caiu um aguaceiro fraquito agora há minutos


----------



## Thomar (15 Mai 2022 às 21:25)

RStorm disse:


> Infelizmente nada de significativo, nem molhou o chão sequer


Por aqui ainda caiu qualquer coisa de madrugada e a meio da manhã, molhou o chão.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Mai 2022 às 12:07)

Por aqui o chão também está bem molhado, pena que seja sol de pouca dura (ou melhor, sol que dura demasiado tempo...)


----------



## Aine (16 Mai 2022 às 12:45)

Boa tarde,

por Sintra tem estado a chover de forma constante.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mai 2022 às 15:14)

Aine disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> por Sintra tem estado a chover de forma constante.



 boa notícia, a Serra bem precisa!
As estações à volta têm acumulados hoje até 7 mm.

Aqui nesta zona da margem ocidental do estuário do Tejo, só chuviscos ou uns aguaceiros fracos, não consegue acumular. Só uma estação em Alverca tem 0,5 mm.
Ontem, 1 mm em Meteo Santa Iria, 0,8 mm em Estacal de Santa Iria de Azóia e também em Vialonga, 1,3 mm em Alverca.


----------



## fhff (16 Mai 2022 às 15:50)

Aqui do lado Norte da Serra de Sintra acumulei 5,4 mm. Tanto cai uma chuvinha, como abre e aparece o Sol. Abafado, quente e húmido.


----------



## david 6 (16 Mai 2022 às 17:35)

uns borrifos


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2022 às 18:12)

Em Caneças acumulou 2,4mm, os primeiros do mês.
Ontem não choveu nada. 

Quanto a temperatura, a amplitude térmica hoje foi de 1,7ºC. (Tmin: 15,2; Tmax: 16,9ºC)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Mai 2022 às 12:41)

Bom dia,
Ao contrário de outras zonas do país, por aqui ontem o dia foi algo ameaçador mas na prática só caíram uns borrifos.  Esteve algum vento e o céu esteve nublado com abertas. Um dia de primavera, portanto, neste afamado mês de verão - mês dos 35°C e das idas à praia.  

Entretanto hoje já se nota a mudança do tempo - a manhã foi fresca, mas agora já se encontra o tempo bem quentinho. Sigo com 22,9°C na estação de referência.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mai 2022 às 13:08)

Há cerca de 15 minutos na Ponte Vasco da Gama: 
Nuvem iridescente


----------



## guimeixen (17 Mai 2022 às 13:26)

AndréFrade disse:


> Há cerca de 15 minutos na Ponte Vasco da Gama:
> Nuvem iridescente


Bom registo @AndréFrade  

Só uma correção, é um arco circum-horizontal e não iridescência.


----------



## RStorm (18 Mai 2022 às 16:42)

Boa tarde 

Nestes últimos dias, o tempo tem tido várias oscilações. 
Periodos amenos e soalheiros, com periodos cinzentos e com algum chuviscos ocasionais. 
O vento tem predominado de NW, sendo sempre mais notório durante as tardes. 

A partir de amanhã, o calor vai apertar bem, para depois voltar a cair a pique com o possível regresso da instabilidade. 
Basicamente, o mês de Maio no seu melhor.


----------



## Aine (19 Mai 2022 às 10:32)

Bons dias,

por aqui manhã fresca, com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2022 às 16:18)

O que pensaria D.Quixote destes "gigantes", se visitasse o futuro presente?
E o que sentimos nós, verdadeiramente?
Haverá um futuro em que todos estes gigantes sejam deitados abaixo e a paisagem devolvida à sua visão de outrora?

Anteontem, dia 17, 19:49:34 utc, Fanhões, direcção SO, palácio da Pena à direita.





Direcção Leste (Cabeço de Serves), 19:32:39, sub-estação de Fanhões à direita.





Também de anteontem, um ligeiríssimo pilar solar, Cabeço de Montachique à esquerda, 19:40:05.





Típicas caudas de Virga nas nuvens altas, e silhuetas em vermelho de um crepúsculo de leve sabor selvagem, 20:05:03







Spoiler: Outras vistas, do mesmo local


----------



## Geopower (20 Mai 2022 às 09:39)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco de NE.
Panorâmica a SW-W a partir do cais do Sodré:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mai 2022 às 10:24)

Bom dia,
Nos últimos dias o tempo esteve algo chato, por vezes com alguma nebulosidade matinal e depois tempo quente durante a tarde. Entretanto hoje já se nota a diferença - se ontem já esteve bem quente a meio da tarde, hoje o calor já se nota por estas horas! Estão 22,0°C e um sol bem intenso, já com a presença das poeiras (que têm vindo a ficar mais pesadas ao longo da manhã)!


----------



## RStorm (20 Mai 2022 às 13:58)

Boa Tarde 

Ontem e hoje, o tempo tem se apresentado bastante abafado, mas não tanto como o previsto e ainda bem, possivelmente devido á camada de poeiras e á brisa de NW que se tem feito sentir. 
Muita nebulosidade alta á mistura.


----------



## Aine (20 Mai 2022 às 14:17)

Boa tarde,

Dia com nuvens altas, poeiras e calor...  algum vento, mas não é constante.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2022 às 14:38)

Bem que bafo daqueles para lembrar... nortada em modo forno. 

Já quase tudo passou dos 30ºC

38ºC previstos para Setúbal, algo me diz que vai floppar...


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2022 às 15:05)

guisilva5000 disse:


> 38ºC previstos para Setúbal, algo me diz que vai floppar...



Parece-me difícil chegar a esse valor previsto. Às 13h ainda mal chegava aos 30ºC, embora esta EMA não esteja na cidade.





Por essa hora, Amareleja liderava:





Está-se bem na costa da Região Oeste, especialmente em São Pedro de Moel


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2022 às 16:42)

máxima de 35ºC, pensei que fosse mais, esta poeira e nuvens "amaciou" a máxima, está meio abafado porque humidade mesmo com temperatura alta manteve se nos 40%


----------



## Aine (20 Mai 2022 às 16:48)

por aqui ainda muito calor... não se pode estar na rua.


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2022 às 16:48)

Em Caneças a máxima foi de 28,7C. 
Ainda não foi hoje que cheguei aos 30C.
Agora 24,7C e nortada morna.


----------



## GSM2046 (20 Mai 2022 às 16:49)

Caíram umas pingas tímidas em Sintra agora mesmo


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2022 às 16:50)

Por aqui passou os 31ºC pelas 14h, desceu com a nortada mais moderada aos 24ºC, e está a voltar aos 30ºC com lestada...

IPMA deve ter uma das maiores falhas do ano com Setúbal, nem 31ºC... quanto mais 38ºC


----------



## N_Fig (20 Mai 2022 às 18:20)

Céu nublado pela Figueira, dia quente para maio, mas longe de calores extremos, teria sido um dia normal para julho


----------



## Candy (20 Mai 2022 às 18:25)

A minha cara quando me dizem "Ah e tal não se aguenta este calor"...


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2022 às 18:43)

tenho a temperatura a subir de novo, já perto dos 35ºC que foi a máxima há umas horas atrás, está com 34.5ºC


----------



## meko60 (20 Mai 2022 às 18:43)

Boa tarde.
O IPMA já não é de fiar......tinham como previsão 34ºC para Almada e acabou por ficar nos 30,2ºC, para não falar dos 38ºC previstos para Setúbal e que nem perto ficou. São previsões, eu sei, mas mesmo assim.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Mai 2022 às 18:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Por aqui passou os 31ºC pelas 14h, desceu com a nortada mais moderada aos 24ºC, e está a voltar aos 30ºC com lestada...
> 
> IPMA deve ter uma das maiores falhas do ano com Setúbal, nem 31ºC... quanto mais 38ºC





meko60 disse:


> Boa tarde.
> O IPMA já não é de fiar......tinham como previsão 34ºC para Almada e acabou por ficar nos 30,2ºC, para não falar dos 38ºC previstos para Setúbal e que nem perto ficou. São previsões, eu sei, mas mesmo assim.


Não é fácil acertar quando temos um núcleo frio, pqueno, tão perto da costa. Uma simples rotação do vento para determinado quadrante leva a grandes oscilações na temperatura.
Também por isto, a sua proximidade, maior ou menor, condiciona a temperatura em dada região.
Veremos o que isto dará em relação a amanhã.
Não me admirava se amanhã houvessem surpresas nalgumas regiões.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2022 às 18:59)

pronto agora sim já vai descendo como deveria, 33.8ºC em descida


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2022 às 19:03)

meko60 disse:


> Boa tarde.
> O IPMA já não é de fiar......tinham como previsão 34ºC para Almada e acabou por ficar nos 30,2ºC, para não falar dos 38ºC previstos para Setúbal e que nem perto ficou. São previsões, eu sei, mas mesmo assim.


Na verdade a culpa é mais dos modelos de larga-escala que o IPMA usa, a maioria punha a peninsula de Setúbal a passar dos 35ºC. O próprio WRF 2 km punha Setúbal com 37ºC. Aliás, grande parte do Ribatejo devia ter passado os 37ºC.

Poeiras, vento e nuvens altas trocam as coisas, claro. Só acho estranho, as capitais de distrito geralmente eram com previsões feitas por meteorologistas no dia anterior, mas acho que hoje em dia nem isso fazem...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mai 2022 às 19:52)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Só acho estranho, as capitais de distrito geralmente eram com previsões feitas por meteorologistas no dia anterior, mas acho que hoje em dia nem isso fazem...


Eles deixaram de fazer isso há algum tempo (uns anos) para poupar dinheiro...  
_____________________
De facto, a temperatura hoje ficou abaixo do valor previsto, devido às poeiras e à nebulosidade alta, no entanto amanhã o céu estará mais limpo de pó e poderemos ter algumas surpresas. Algo me diz que amanhã terei por cá a máxima do ano! 

Sigo com 27,9°C neste momento e vento fraco de nordeste. A máxima foi de "apenas" 30,4°C.


----------



## Candy (20 Mai 2022 às 20:08)

Ao ler os vossos relatos sinto-me num país nórdico tão distante... Mas depois belisco-me e percebo que estou só em Peniche!...


----------



## Thomar (20 Mai 2022 às 20:19)

Candy disse:


> Ao ler os vossos relatos sinto-me num país nórdico tão distante... Mas depois belisco-me e percebo que estou só em Peniche!...


Isso é em Peniche, se fores até ao Cabo Carvoeiro, deve estar desagradável, tens de levar casaco, enquanto por aqui apesar de não se ter atingido temperaturas tão elevadas (como o que tinha sido previsto), está abafado, vai ser uma noite complicada com o calor...


----------



## Candy (20 Mai 2022 às 20:26)

Thomar disse:


> Isso é em Peniche, se fores até ao Cabo Carvoeiro, deve estar desagradável, tens de levar casaco, enquanto por aqui apesar de não se ter atingido temperaturas tão elevadas (como o que tinha sido previsto), está abafado, vai ser uma noite complicada com o calor...


Nem é preciso ir ao Cabo Carvoeiro.  Moro no centro... basta abrir a porta para a rua que levo com a nortada na cara. Desde manhã que está assim. Agora de almoço esteve melhorzinho mas só mesmo ao sol e abrigo. 
Está bastante frio. Muito desagradável. Nem me atrevo a ir ao Cabo Carvoeiro. Naaaa


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Mai 2022 às 20:38)




----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2022 às 21:18)

Que dia, não bule vento nenhum. Aquele bafo que me faz lembrar os Verões na beira baixa. 

23ºC


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2022 às 21:19)

*31,7ºC* na Escola D.Martinho, zona alta da Póvoa de Santa Iria, algures entre as 15h e as 16h da tarde.
Pouco depois das 18h, com a rotação do vento para NO, a temperatura baixou finalmente dos 30ºC até 26,3 ºC pelas 19h30. 
Às 20h o vento rodou novamente e soprando de Leste elevou o calor de volta para perto dos 30ºC, 29,8ºC é o registo presentemente pelas 21h.

Variação semelhante em Meteo Santa Iria à custa da rotação do vento: *33,6ºC* de máxima e descida depois das 18h até aos 26,4ºC, cerca das 19h40; subida recente aos 28,0ºC.

Em Vialonga o registo corrobora aqueles valores e variações: *33,6ºC* de máxima, descida aos 26,3ºC e nova subida aos 30,0ºC neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2022 às 21:24)

26.5ºC está bom para sair, só me lembro destas noites no meio do verão


----------



## Thomar (20 Mai 2022 às 21:32)

david 6 disse:


> 26.5ºC está bom para sair, só me lembro destas noites no meio do verão


Sim, repara na hora *21h30m* *+26,5ºC*, a mínima na próxima madrugada deve ser jeitosa... 
Deixa estar que por aqui não está melhor, algumas estações *Já* nos* +26ºC* e eu ainda com *+27,2ºC e 56%HR.*
Estou curioso para ver a inversão térmica na estação do Parral na Serra da Arrábida.


----------



## remember (20 Mai 2022 às 21:33)

StormRic disse:


> *31,7ºC* na Escola D.Martinho, zona alta da Póvoa de Santa Iria, algures entre as 15h e as 16h da tarde.
> Pouco depois das 18h, com a rotação do vento para NO, a temperatura baixou finalmente dos 30ºC até 26,3 ºC pelas 19h30.
> Às 20h o vento rodou novamente e soprando de Leste elevou o calor de volta para perto dos 30ºC, 29,8ºC é o registo presentemente pelas 21h.
> 
> ...


Realmente impressionante, com a viragem do quadrante tem sido sempre a subir, do lado da cozinha corre uma aragem quente.





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (20 Mai 2022 às 21:36)

remember disse:


> Realmente impressionante, com a viragem do quadrante tem sido sempre a subir, do lado da cozinha corre uma aragem quente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


28.5°C na Apsia

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Mai 2022 às 21:38)

meko60 disse:


> Boa tarde.
> O IPMA já não é de fiar......tinham como previsão 34ºC para Almada e acabou por ficar nos 30,2ºC, para não falar dos 38ºC previstos para Setúbal e que nem perto ficou. São previsões, eu sei, mas mesmo assim.


Relembro que são previsões automáticas dos modelos. Melhoradas com filtros, ensembles, memória dos valores registados no passado, etc... Que melhoram os resultados em muitas ocasiões, mas às vezes dá asneira. Mas tudo automático, sem critério dos meteorologistas do centro.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2022 às 21:42)

david 6 disse:


> máxima de 35ºC, pensei que fosse mais, esta poeira e nuvens "amaciou" a máxima, está meio abafado porque humidade mesmo com temperatura alta manteve se nos 40%





Candy disse:


> A minha cara quando me dizem "Ah e tal não se aguenta este calor"...





Candy disse:


> Ao ler os vossos relatos sinto-me num país nórdico tão distante... Mas depois belisco-me e percebo que estou só em Peniche!...





Candy disse:


> Nem é preciso ir ao Cabo Carvoeiro.  Moro no centro... basta abrir a porta para a rua que levo com a nortada na cara. Desde manhã que está assim. Agora de almoço esteve melhorzinho mas só mesmo ao sol e abrigo.
> Está bastante frio. Muito desagradável. Nem me atrevo a ir ao Cabo Carvoeiro. Naaaa



Mais um belo dia de Verão e Praia na Região Oeste! 
Não esquecer a toalha de praia que também pode servir de cachecol... 






O vento...  , ao menos podia estar quieto!


----------



## Mammatus (20 Mai 2022 às 22:14)

Thomar disse:


> Sim, repara na hora *21h30m* *+26,5ºC*, a mínima na próxima madrugada deve ser jeitosa...
> Deixa estar que por aqui não está melhor, algumas estações *Já* nos* +26ºC* e eu ainda com *+27,2ºC e 56%HR.*
> Estou curioso para ver a inversão térmica na estação do Parral na Serra da Arrábida.



Boas, 

O Parral segue nos 23.0ºC
Extremos: *31.9ºC* / *12.6ºC*

Por aqui está uma bela noite de Verão, 26.3ºC
Extremos: *31.0ºC* / *16.7ºC* 

Poeiras e nebulosidade a travar a escalada das máximas.


----------



## LMMS (20 Mai 2022 às 22:17)

Saio de casa e levo com um bafo quente na cara!
Impressionante, estou numa casa perto de Murches e estão por aqui 29°graus!


----------



## Mammatus (20 Mai 2022 às 22:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Por aqui passou os 31ºC pelas 14h, desceu com a nortada mais moderada aos 24ºC, e está a voltar aos 30ºC com lestada...
> 
> IPMA deve ter uma das maiores falhas do ano com Setúbal, nem 31ºC... quanto mais 38ºC


Onde é a exactamente a estação do IPMA em Setúbal? 

Previsões de máximas elevadas no Verão, mínimas baixas no Inverno. Será nos arredores na cidade?


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2022 às 22:33)

Mammatus disse:


> Onde é a exactamente a estação do IPMA em Setúbal?
> 
> Previsões de máximas elevadas no Verão, mínimas baixas no Inverno. Será nos arredores na cidade?


Junto à herdade do Rio Frio. Mas a previsão era para a cidade em si de facto, mais a sudoeste. Mesmo assim a estação do CLIMA.AML só chegou aos 32ºC. Aliás, acredito que a cidade seja mais fresca que a planície do Rio Frio.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2022 às 22:47)

Mammatus disse:


> Onde é a exactamente a estação do IPMA em Setúbal?
> 
> Previsões de máximas elevadas no Verão, mínimas baixas no Inverno. Será nos arredores na cidade?



Sim, é nos arredores, para norte, mais perto de Palmela.


Setúbal / Estação de Fruticultura770Estação Automática Climatológica (EMA II)
38,54849722-8,89078333
35SETÚBAL06-11-1996


----------



## Mammatus (20 Mai 2022 às 22:52)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, é nos arredores, para norte, mais perto de Palmela.
> 
> 
> Setúbal / Estação de Fruticultura770Estação Automática Climatológica (EMA II)
> ...


Baixa de Palmela, faz sentido agora.
A cidade é menos extremada a nível de temperatura.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2022 às 22:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Junto à herdade do Rio Frio. Mas a previsão era para a cidade em si de facto, mais a sudoeste. Mesmo assim a estação do CLIMA.AML só chegou aos 32ºC. Aliás, acredito que a cidade seja mais fresca que a planície do Rio Frio.



 as coordenadas que o IPMA dá para a EMA estão erradas? No mapa vê-se claramente um recinto de instrumentos.
Só se mudaram a estação com a designação Setúbal.












Aliás, esta localização nem coincide com o local onde no mapa das estações online está o ícone da EMA de Setúbal.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mai 2022 às 22:56)

A noite segue bem quente, fazendo lembrar as noites no pico do verão por aqui. A esta hora ainda sigo com 25,9ºC e quase não sopra vento. Está um tempo bem abafado mesmo, e com a nebulosidade alta a refletir o clarão citadino - estava no jardim há pouco e chegou mesmo a cair umas pingas.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Mai 2022 às 23:02)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> A noite segue bem quente, fazendo lembrar as noites no pico do verão por aqui. A esta hora ainda sigo com 25,9ºC e quase não sopra vento. Está um tempo bem abafado mesmo, e com a nebulosidade alta a refletir o clarão citadino - estava no jardim há pouco e chegou mesmo a cair umas pingas.


Anda aí virga


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2022 às 23:03)

StormRic disse:


> as coordenadas que o IPMA dá para a EMA estão erradas? No mapa vê-se claramente um recinto de instrumentos.
> Só se mudaram a estação com a designação Setúbal.
> 
> 
> ...


Não me surpreendia  Eles têm muitas mal mapeadas, lembro-me que a de Tomar também está.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Mai 2022 às 23:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não me surpreendia  Eles têm muitas mal mapeadas, lembro-me que a de Tomar também está.


É uma vergonha lol

O ícone da estação online EMA de Setúbal está na zona das Lagameças, Palmela.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2022 às 23:21)

Nem fazem ideia do ambiente que está aqui nesta margem do estuário do Tejo (Póvoa e Santa Iria):
23h15

*29,2ºC*, sufocante mesmo à janela!

*27,8ºC* em Meteo Santa Iria!

Em Alverca, *29,2ºC* e *29,3ºC*;


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2022 às 23:24)

27ºC em Belas, wtf...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2022 às 23:38)

Alvega com* 30,9ºC* na rede IPMA às 23h.

Isto é de loucos!


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Mai 2022 às 23:40)

Tiradas no Forte da Carvalha,


























Absolutamente insano, uns "modestos" 27.1º e 51% Hr, ambos a descer lentamente, vento nulo.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2022 às 23:43)

23h40
Dentro de casa tenho 24,6ºC e 58%.
O sensor da marquise mostra 26,2ºC e 55%.

Pus a Kestrel no exterior da janela e marca *28,5ºC* com *53%*.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mai 2022 às 00:32)

Thomar disse:


> Sim, repara na hora *21h30m* *+26,5ºC*, a mínima na próxima madrugada deve ser jeitosa...
> Deixa estar que por aqui não está melhor, algumas estações *Já* nos* +26ºC* e eu ainda com *+27,2ºC e 56%HR.*
> Estou curioso para ver a inversão térmica na estação do Parral na Serra da Arrábida.



aqui a inversão térmica vai atuar como sempre, aqui é muito difícil ter noite tropical (acima dos 20) mesmo em pleno verão em alturas de 40ºC+ durante o dia é bem dificil ter tropical depois, por exemplo agora vou com 21.2ºC, certamente vai ser abaixo dos 20, e só ainda não está a esta hora porque está um pouco nublado, o que desacelera um pouco a descida


----------



## RStorm (21 Mai 2022 às 00:43)

Boa noite 

O calor ainda apertou durante a tarde, mas bem longe dos valores previstos e ainda bem. 
A camada de poeiras piorou bastante e o vento rodou para leste, o que está a provocar agora uma noite escaldante 

Máximas horárias da Clima AML:

Montijo: 31,7°C
Alcochete: 32,2°C


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mai 2022 às 00:47)

Começo a achar que se pode formar alguma trovoada a qualquer momento, a avaliar pelas condições propícias e pela temperatura! Saí agora de Lisboa com 28°C!

No Oceano formam-se algumas células. Veremos!


----------



## AnDré (21 Mai 2022 às 00:51)

Em Caneças às 0h estavam 28,3C que deve ser a máxima do dia. 
Agora vai descendo lentamente: 27,4C.
Noite formidável de verão!


----------



## david 6 (21 Mai 2022 às 02:05)

opa, temperatura a subir? por esta não esperava, 22.7ºC, já subiu 2ºC e aqui é bem dificil ter tropical, tapou se ainda mais e surgiu uma brisa, esta combinação..


----------



## jamestorm (21 Mai 2022 às 02:11)

alguém sabe dizer se as células que estao no radar trazem chuva?


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2022 às 02:35)

jamestorm disse:


> alguém sabe dizer se as células que estao no radar trazem chuva?



Em princípio não, os ecos devem ser de virga, precipitação que cai de nuvens altas e médias mas não chega ao solo, evapora-se antes. Mas pode sempre alguma atingir o solo, se os pingos forem suficientemente grandes. Em geral, se cair alguma coisa, na presente situação vai trazer as poeiras cá abaixo, na forma de lama. Bom negócio para as lavagens de veículos, péssimo para certas culturas agrícolas.
No entanto faz-nos falta o radar de Loulé pois a circulação daquelas nuvens é de Sul. O radar de Coruche àquela distância só apanha das altitudes médias para cima: no limite do alcance do radar, 300 Km de distância, o feixe já só apanha para cima da altitude 5 a 6 Km. O mesmo se aplica ao radar de Arouca, que está 200 Km mais a norte do de Coruche.


----------



## Mammatus (21 Mai 2022 às 03:07)

Boa madrugada,

Parral segue nos 22.6ºC!!!
A temperatura mais baixa registada depois da meia noite foi 18.5ºC.

Sigo com 23.5ºC e brisa muito fraca do quadrante sul.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mai 2022 às 03:08)

chegou a subir até 24.5ºC (quase 4ºC) mas agora vai em descida novamente, 22.2ºC


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2022 às 04:58)

Num passeio de madrugada pelo bairro, uns "frescos" *22,3ºC às 4h*, com 74% de HR !

Então as máximas de ontem pela RLC foram assim:







Essencialmente, a bolha de calor esteve no Ribatejo mas também nas serras de Coimbra.
A Península de Setúbal esteve aquém do previsto, felizmente.
Este dia contribuiu para um agravamento da situação de seca principalmente na bacia do Tejo, no que à RLC diz respeito.
Anteontem às 00h era esta a situação da percentagem de água no solo:







Vitor TT disse:


> Tiradas no Forte da Carvalha,


Complementando estes registos impressionantes, ficam umas fotos tiradas a correr de telemóvel da janela do carro, na zona da CRIL, Odivelas, cerca das 19h50.
Excepto esta, em local óbvio, pelas 17:04:33





19:49:12





19:49:38





19:49:43





19:50:17





19:51:28





Acrescente-se que já observei veículos aqui na Póvoa pintalgados de lama, mas acho que vieram de algures, aqui não dei por pingar.

O radar de Coruche mostra apenas um fluxo de ecos de _virga_, primeiro veio de SSO e para o fim do dia e noite foi rodando para Sul e assim se mantém agora mas com tendência a rodar ainda para SSE.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mai 2022 às 10:06)

Bom dia,

Madrugada interessantíssima pela AML (e pelo resto do país), com várias estações a marcar valores acima dos 25ºC até cerca das 3h, em especial nas zonas mais altas, onde o vento do quadrante Este se fazia sentir. Por agora, no Cacém, um pouco mais fresco, com 19ºC e céu encoberto.

Destaque para a zona da Lousã! Este era o cenário às 6 da manhã:






Na verdade, desde a 1h, a estação da Lousã (Aeródromo) ainda não baixou dos 29ºC, apresentando, na maior parte do tempo, valores entre os 30ºC e os 31ºC! 
Já a estação de Arganil, à primeira hora da madrugada, marcava uns impressionantes 33ºC!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Mai 2022 às 10:42)

Bom dia pessoal,

E depois das 8.30h da manhã lá baixou dos 20ºc , noite tropical , a manhã é que já não foi  Hoje dia bem mais com a depressão a afastar o calor mais para norte , e para o interior , dia estranho , no que a meteorologia diz respeito  Agora vamos ver o que ao resto do dia nos reserva , mas está com "cara" de


----------



## david 6 (21 Mai 2022 às 10:52)

minima tropical os tais 20.7ºC, uma coisa raríssima aqui no verão, quanto mais agora em Maio


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Mai 2022 às 11:39)

Bom dia,
Depois de uma madrugada com lestada e temperaturas anormalmente elevadas, entretanto o vento virou para leste ao amanhecer, numa altura em que a temperatura andava nos 19,1ºC. Entretanto estão 19,4ºC e o céu muito nublado, por vezes algo ameaçador, sendo que a nortada tem-se intensificado ao longo da manhã.  De facto, durante a manhã a temperatura mal subiu dos 20ºC e a máxima até ao momento é de 25,4ºC, atingida por volta da meia-noite.  

Ficam aqui os registos de dias anteriores:

*Herdade da Aroeira*
Quarta, dia 18
Máx: 24,6ºC
Mín: 15,7ºC

Anteontem, dia 19
Máx: 27,0ºC
Mín: 11,7ºC

Ontem, dia 20
Máx: 30,4ºC
Mín: 15,4ºC

*Parque Luso*
Quarta, dia 18
Máx: 24,9ºC
Mín: 16,0ºC

Anteontem, dia 19
Máx: 28,4ºC
Mín: 15,7ºC

Ontem, dia 20
Máx: 30,6ºC
Mín: 18,4ºC


----------



## dvieira (21 Mai 2022 às 12:32)

Começou a pingar e já se houve trovoada perto.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mai 2022 às 12:44)

há pouco ficou bastante escuro a oeste, um eco um pouco mais forte no radar que agora já subiu para norte e está a chegar ai à zona de Fátima


----------



## N_Fig (21 Mai 2022 às 13:05)

Está a chover na Figueira!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (21 Mai 2022 às 13:06)

Acabei de ouvir um trovão, e veem-se muitas nuvens escuras a sudoeste é pena é que sejam nuvens de base alta


----------



## DaniFR (21 Mai 2022 às 13:20)

Já está a trovejar em Coimbra.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2022 às 13:42)

Noite tropical por aqui, 20,3ºC

Começaram as trovoadas cerca das 12h30.
As primeiras descargas eléctricas foram sobre o Maciço Calcário, Serra de Aire, Fátima e continuaram para Norte/NNE.
Células espalhadas com algum início de organização em linhas orientadas, SSE-NNO, obliquamente ao movimento.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Mai 2022 às 14:19)

Está de novo a chover, há pouco durou pouco


----------



## jamestorm (21 Mai 2022 às 14:23)

Entretanto aqui no Litoral da zona Oeste tudo muito nublado, algo abafado mas longe de ser muito calor. Trovoadas ou chuva até agora nada.


----------



## JTavares (21 Mai 2022 às 15:19)

Esta noite à 1h 30 estavam 25°C na Lousã.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mai 2022 às 16:01)

chegou a cair uns pingos, agora já céu aberto com sol e humidade alta


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (21 Mai 2022 às 17:09)

O ceu começa a abrir, não sei se virá mais alguma coisa entretanto.


----------



## Pisfip (21 Mai 2022 às 17:39)

Boa tarde a todos,
Dia provavelmente histórico hoje senão vejamos, a temperatura máxima de hoje até ao momento foi dd 30.3 precisamente às 3 da manhã! 
A jornada tem variado com céu muito nublado, chegou a cair alguns pingos e atualmente está pouco nublado e sol já espreita. Muito menos poeiras. As Temperaturas têm estado todo o dia em torno dos 27 graus. 
Saudações a todos e continuação de bom fim de semana.


----------



## fernandinand (21 Mai 2022 às 18:03)

Noite 'arábica' por aqui também...vento forte desde a madrugada até ao início da tarde...sigo agora com raios de sol por entre nuvens (a clarear)...chuva, alguns pingos durante a manhã e tarde, mas nada que chegasse a molhar o chão...trovoada, só se ouviu em altitude alguma coisa no início da tarde, mas está a dispersar.


----------



## RStorm (21 Mai 2022 às 18:13)

Boa Tarde 

Após uma madrugada escaldante, o dia começou poeirento e com muita nebulosidade convectiva, que ainda resultou nuns pingos de lama. 

A partir do final da manhã, o vento de SW-W entrou em ação e o céu tornou-se bem mais límpido. 

Amanhã há possibilidade de precipitação fraca, veremos


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (21 Mai 2022 às 18:40)

O ceu começa a limpar só havendo uma rotação do vento para sudeste é que acredito que haja alguma coisa para aqui.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mai 2022 às 18:45)

Leiria e Alcobaça dispararam para os* 28ºC às 04UTC*, efeito de Foehn valente. 

Toda a cordilheira Estrela-Montejunto só inflacionou mais a temperatura para Leiria e Coimbra. De facto, vento de SE não é muito comum no Verão, o que torna isto ainda mais inédito. Na vertente sul a maioria das estações baixou dos 25ºC, na vertente norte foi o contrário.

Por aqui o vento de Sul refrescou tudo muito mais. Carros todos sujos. Mínima a ser feita agora, com 17,9ºC.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (21 Mai 2022 às 19:06)

Começam-se a ver-se nuvens de novo...


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (21 Mai 2022 às 19:14)

As nuvens que se estão a aparecer são de base bem mais baixa ainda pode haver surpresas, mas não sei se já vai um pouco tarde.


----------



## DaniFR (21 Mai 2022 às 20:00)

Por Coimbra, a pouca chuva que caiu deixou os carros assim.


----------



## Toby (21 Mai 2022 às 20:38)

Boa noite, 
Dia muito especial, desde que vivo aqui (08/2010) nunca vi um dia como hoje (subida repentina da temperatura a meio da noite 19°  31°), 
uma escada de sol, grandes rajadas de vento. Também se pode ver que os meus sensores reagiram de forma diferente. 
(Para informação, estão todos em abrigos de muito alta qualidade).


----------



## david 6 (21 Mai 2022 às 20:53)

final de tarde encoberto

e sim, a minima tropical já se foi, já vou com 18.5ºC


----------



## jamestorm (21 Mai 2022 às 22:05)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Leiria e Alcobaça dispararam para os* 28ºC às 04UTC*, efeito de Foehn valente.
> 
> Toda a cordilheira Estrela-Montejunto só inflacionou mais a temperatura para Leiria e Coimbra. De facto, vento de SE não é muito comum no Verão, o que torna isto ainda mais inédito. Na vertente sul a maioria das estações baixou dos 25ºC, na vertente norte foi o contrário.
> 
> Por aqui o vento de Sul refrescou tudo muito mais. Carros todos sujos. Mínima a ser feita agora, com 17,9ºC.


tenho receio eh que este inédito passe a ser a normalidade do futuro...cada vez haja mais destes eventos todos os anos.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mai 2022 às 23:56)

Vai chuviscando por Lisboa com 17°C. Estão menos 11°C em relação ao dia de ontem e a esta hora!


----------



## miguel (22 Mai 2022 às 00:00)

Boas
Hoje só fez menos 15ºC que ontem ehehe ontem um calor infernal de 33ºC e hoje mal chegou aos 20ºC...
Agora estão 17,9ºC e céu encoberto a ameaçar algo que não deve cair e se cair não resolve nada.


----------



## RStorm (22 Mai 2022 às 00:14)

O céu encobriu gradualmente após o final da tarde.
Chuviscos intermitentes desde o início da noite, acompanhados de uma ou outra rajada de SW.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Mai 2022 às 01:16)

Vai choviscando aqui por São Martinho do Porto. Chuva fraca...


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mai 2022 às 01:50)

Tem estado a chuviscar a noite toda por aqui também. Vento moderado com rajadas. Depois de uma noite como ontem ninguém diria.


----------



## david 6 (22 Mai 2022 às 02:52)

por aqui já chuviscou um pouquito também, tão bom este cheiro


----------



## StormRic (22 Mai 2022 às 03:17)

AndréFrade disse:


> Vai chuviscando por Lisboa com 17°C. Estão menos 11°C em relação ao dia de ontem e a esta hora!



Condições idênticas em Póvoa de Santa Iria: chuvisco (que não acumula) e 17,0ºC.
A *máxima de ontem, 29,2ºC*, foi, na verdade, *atingida... anteontem*! Porque foi registada às 00h15 (hora legal) de dia 21, ou seja, 23:15 utc de dia 20.
Algo confuso. A mínima de ontem, por seu turno, foi atingida... bem, quase hoje, mas não, chegou à noite e não de madrugada, do dia 21, pelas 23h30 (legal), *16,9ºC*.

Ao início da tarde, o céu esteve assim:

13h24 Sul






13H29 Sueste





13h34 Sueste





E ao fim da tarde, entrada de nuvens baixas, estratocumulus, com vento de SO/SSO:
19:10:45 utc





19:11:24





19:12:29





Continua a chuviscar aqui desde há quatro horas, pela persistência acumulou 0,3 mm.
À volta da Serra de Sintra os acumulados atingem* 1,5 mm*.
Pelo resto da Região Oeste, os maiores valores que se encontram são 0,5 mm ou 0,8 mm.
Isto sem praticamente aparecerem ecos de radar, apenas umas raras pequenas manchas de azul claro.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Mai 2022 às 07:38)

Por aqui continua a chuviscar. O radar apenas com alguma actividade no norte do país.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Mai 2022 às 15:44)

Boa tarde,
Ontem, quando cheguei a casa, começou a chuviscar.  Já havia chuviscado durante a tarde de ontem, mas não foi quase nada e só deixou tudo com barro e um acumulado enorme de 0 mm. Entretanto durante a madrugada e manhã a chuvinha deixou um acumulado de 0,5 mm por aqui. Maio segue com apenas 3,3 mm na estação da Herdade da Aroeira, e tendo em conta que não se prevê nada até ao fim do mês é quase certo que este maio acabará extremamente seco e muito quente. 

Entretanto hoje o tempo segue primaveril e ameno, com 18,0ºC e céu muito nublado. A máxima até ao momento foi inferior a 20ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Mai 2022 às 19:50)

Máxima de 19ºC  3 mm acumulados

As árvores perenes lá conseguiram dar vida às folhas  A relva já começa a ficar seca.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mai 2022 às 20:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima de 19ºC  3 mm acumulados
> 
> As árvores perenes lá conseguiram dar vida às folhas  A relva já começa a ficar seca.



Sortudo.

Aqui *0,5 mm *
Mínima de 16,6ºC durante toda a madrugada; máxima 21,3ºC pelas 15h30.

Quanto aos relvados, por cá estão assim. Com imenso labor das formigas que desbravaram aquelas verdadeiras auto-estradas para os carreiros andarem.
As duas árvores secaram em Fevereiro e foram cortadas.  Estes ajardinamentos até tinham sistemas de rega, mas quando eram ligados escorria tudo para a rua.






17,7ºC com 67% e Norte fraco, às vezes rajadas nos 20 Km/h.
Desagradável.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mai 2022 às 02:36)

cai uns borrifos finos que só se sente na pele


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2022 às 02:55)

david 6 disse:


> cai uns borrifos finos que só se sente na pele



Cá em cima, 16,3ºC, 69% e há abertas com estrelas entre os estratos/estratocumulus.
Não detectei chuvisco, mas pode ter caído sem sequer chegar a molhar.

NNO fraco.

Agora vem mais um período de dois/três dias com nortada, na terça-feira vai ter rajadas fortes, e depois na quarta começa a rodar para Nordeste e Leste com o salto do anticiclone para norte da Península. Prepara-se assim, em princípio, mais uns dois/três dias de calor fora de época, de quinta a sábado. Não precisamos mesmo disto...


----------



## Candy (23 Mai 2022 às 13:44)

Peniche chove há uns 15 minutos... chuva miúda mas já faz poças.


----------



## RStorm (23 Mai 2022 às 14:09)

Boa tarde 

Ontem foi um dia cinzento e fresco, com chuviscos até final da manhã. 
O vento soprou moderado de SW com rajadas, acalmando a partir do início da manhã e rodando para NW durante a tarde. 

Hoje o dia segue bem mais soalheiro, com boas abertas e vento fraco de NW. 

Nas próximas horas e especialmente amanhã, espera-se vento forte e tempo bem fresco. Veremos como corre.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2022 às 15:32)

Candy disse:


> Peniche chove há uns 15 minutos... chuva miúda mas já faz poças.


 Que bom, manda para aqui um bocadinho.

Ontem os acumulados foram fracos pela RLC. Valeu a descida das temperaturas .







A precipitação hoje, quase oculta do radar, apenas ecos azuis claros esparsos, típico do chuvisco, é devida a esta frente oclusa ao longo da costa ocidental:









Repare-se como o anticiclone começa a estender uma crista pelo norte da Península Ibérica, ao mesmo tempo que as isóbaras no território continental se apertam devido à persistência da baixa pressão interior estendida às Baleares.

A mínima hoje aqui foi 15,1ºC; em Meteo Santa Iria 15,4ºC, 22,4ºC de máxima provisória nesta estação, às 14h.

Vento fraco localmente, mas moderado pelos montes, eólicas em bom andamento viradas a ONO.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Mai 2022 às 22:29)

StormRic disse:


> as coordenadas que o IPMA dá para a EMA estão erradas? No mapa vê-se claramente um recinto de instrumentos.
> Só se mudaram a estação com a designação Setúbal.
> 
> 
> ...


Corrigida 






Por aqui um bom dia para refrescar a casa para os próximos tempos, já sinto a necessidade de algo a mais que a t-shirt. 

Máxima de 20ºC, mínima de 12,3ºC.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2022 às 16:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Corrigida



 aos anos que estava errada... finalmente! 

Hoje o céu está muito nublado a norte do Tejo, nuvens altas principalmente mas também nos outros níveis, sem sinais de instabilidade no entanto, excepto no extremo norte do Minho.

Imagem do Terra hoje cerca das 11:57 utc



Spoiler: Terra, 24 maio, resolução 125m











Com o regresso da Nortada moderada, por vezes com rajadas fortes, é a "loucura" dos desportos de vento na Lagoa de Albufeira:

16h16





Note-se que esta nortada ainda não produz a cobertura baixa de estratos na Serra de Sintra (o clássico "capacete").

Temperaturas ridiculamente baixas hoje, encravadas entre dois períodos de temperaturas elevadíssimas para a época.
Época que já é de "praia", mas hoje... esqueçam:






Deve estar um pouco desagradável ali pelo litoral oeste, 15-16ºC e ventania. Curiosamente, a humidade relativa é relativamente baixa.

Uma Beachcam recente, a de São Pedro de Moel. Vê-se a praia apinhada de gente... ou talvez não.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mai 2022 às 18:31)

De facto vendaval, mínima de 11,8ºC, máxima nem nos 20ºC tocou.

Mais estranho é ver o Alentejo todo com nortada e 20 graus 

Depressão térmica começa a atacar a PI amanhã...


----------



## RStorm (25 Mai 2022 às 00:27)

Boa noite

Hoje (dia 24) o dia apresentou-se fresco e ventoso, com céu geralmente nublado.
Vento moderado de N com rajadas por vezes fortes, diminuindo de intensidade com o cair da noite.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2022 às 04:33)

Ontem, 24: mínima de 15,0ºC e máxima de 19,9ºC.
Nortada desagradável todo o dia e noite. Rajada máxima de 43,5 Km/h.

14,4ºC neste momento. Vento moderado e forte nas esquinas (~40 Km/h)

As fotos registadas nos percursos do costume mostram como esteve o céu a maior parte do dia:

18h21 Salvação (Santa Iria), ONO





18h31 CRIL (Odivelas), NO





18h35 Odivelas, Leste





Sul


----------



## david 6 (26 Mai 2022 às 15:36)

33ºC


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2022 às 16:14)

*Cabo Raso* e *Praia da Rainha* serão sempre casos de estudo interessantes quanto a extremos ou variações de temperatura fora de horas, sem no entanto se situarem em ilhas de calor.

Cabo Raso hoje *subiu mais de 6ºC durante a madrugada*. A par de Cabo da Roca foi a estação mais quente às 6h, de todo o território continental. E nada tem a ver com a temperatura superficial da água do oceano (14,5ºC), mas sim com o vento dos quadrantes Leste e a chegada da massa de ar quente.






Depois, às 14h (uma hora atrás), Praia da Rainha consegue a façanha de ser a estação com registo horário de temperatura mais elevado de toda a RLC, e perdendo apenas para Alcácer do Sal, por um grau, se considerarmos todo o continente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Mai 2022 às 18:56)

StormRic disse:


> *Cabo Raso* e *Praia da Rainha* serão sempre casos de estudo interessantes quanto a extremos ou variações de temperatura fora de horas, sem no entanto se situarem em ilhas de calor.
> 
> Cabo Raso hoje *subiu mais de 6ºC durante a madrugada*. A par de Cabo da Roca foi a estação mais quente às 6h, de todo o território continental. E nada tem a ver com a temperatura superficial da água do oceano (14,5ºC), mas sim com o vento dos quadrantes Leste e a chegada da massa de ar quente.
> 
> ...


Conhecendo o clima desértico da arriba fóssil em dias de vento de NE, faz todo o sentido. Aliás que dia de praia deve ter sido hoje (e amanhã).

Por Lisboa passou os 30°C em todos os cantos, extremamente estáveis e vento quente. Jacarandás já começam a perder a flor...

Estufa Fria:





Edit: Pelas 20h marcavam 28ºC no autocarro, Geofísico confirma ainda com 28,5ºC.

Incrível, Colares registou horária de 30ºC  Litoral oeste hoje foi forno.


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2022 às 22:58)

Em Caneças a máxima foi de 29,2C.
Ainda não foi desta que cheguei aos 30C. Talvez amanhã.
Por agora 22,4C. Vento fraco a moderado de norte.
Em casa estão uns modestos 21C.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Mai 2022 às 01:54)

Boa noite, 
Depois de alguns dias de nortada, voltou o verão - mas só por uns dias, pois o começo de junho será um pouco molhado!  O dito cujo do calor voltou em força, tendo registado os primeiros 30ºC do ano devido à lestada! 

Fica aqui os registos dos últimos dias:

*Herdade da Aroeira*
Segunda, dia 23
Máx: 23,2ºC
Mín: 13,4ºC

Terça, dia 24
Máx: 21,5ºC
Mín: 13,7ºC

Anteontem, dia 25
Máx: 25,6ºC
Mín: 14,0ºC

Ontem, dia 26
Máx: 32,0ºC 
Mín: 13,5ºC

Parque Luso
Segunda, dia 23
Máx: 21,9ºC
Mín: 15,0ºC

Terça, dia 24
Máx: 19,8ºC
Mín: 14,6ºC

Anteontem, dia 25
Máx: 24,3ºC
Mín: 15,0ºC

Ontem, dia 26
Máx: 30,9ºC
Mín: 17,2ºC

Esta noite segue bem quentinha, com uma temperatura ainda tropical por estas horas (algo bem invulgar por aqui, mas que neste maio já é a segunda vez a ocorrer). Estão 20,3ºC neste momento na estação de referência.


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2022 às 14:08)

São Pedro de Moel com 29,3ºC às 12h UTC - um valor raríssimo naquele local.

Em Caneças estão 28,5ºC. 
Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## david 6 (27 Mai 2022 às 14:34)

35.8ºC, surgiu umas nuvens altas que tapam de vez em quando o sol, também está um pouco fumo porque há um incêndio perto a sul com 71op e 2 meios aéreos que andam aqui só à volta


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2022 às 15:21)

30,4ºC em Caneças. Pela primeira vez acima dos 30ºC este ano. Os meus tomateiros agradecem. 
32,8ºC em Odivelas.


----------



## RStorm (27 Mai 2022 às 16:11)

Boa tarde

Os últimos dois dias foram caracterizados pela subida acentuada da temperatura e diminuição gradual do vento, assim também como da nebulosidade.

Hoje o dia segue bem abrasador. A estação Clima AML regista neste momento *33,4°C *no Montijo e Alcochete segue com *34,2°C *


----------



## david 6 (27 Mai 2022 às 16:33)

*37ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (27 Mai 2022 às 16:41)

Por outras regiões não posso falar, mas por aqui hoje está a ser bem mais quente que o "evento extremo" de há uns dias atrás, mais de 30 ºC hoje na Figueira


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2022 às 17:26)

38ºC (37,6ºC) em Meteo Santa Iria.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Mai 2022 às 17:53)

Ver Rio Maior a ganhar a Santarém 
Liceu Francês nos 36ºC lol. O IPMA erradicou praticamente todas as estações urbanas mas deixa esta existir...

Da rede CLIMA.AML a mais alta até agora foi o Pinhal Novo, com 36ºC de máxima, seguida de VFX com 35,9ºC.

Amadora: *33,6ºC*
Belas: *32,8ºC* (mínima 14,3ºC)

Nortada fraca a moderada agora, tempo de abrir as janelas


----------



## Mammatus (27 Mai 2022 às 17:53)

N_Fig disse:


> Por outras regiões não posso falar, mas por aqui hoje está a ser bem mais quente que o "evento extremo" de há uns dias atrás, mais de 30 ºC hoje na Figueira


O evento da passada semana foi mais "extremo" a nível das temperaturas nocturnas, e nomeadamente a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela. As máximas ficaram aquém devido à nebulosidade e às poeiras. Hoje tem sido diferente.

Máxima de *34.1ºC. *

Sigo com 32.0ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Mai 2022 às 19:14)

StormRic disse:


> 38ºC (37,6ºC) em Meteo Santa Iria.


Inflacionado? Nenhuma estação do IPMA registou esse valor (horário).


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2022 às 19:52)

TiagoLC disse:


> Inflacionado? Nenhuma estação do IPMA registou esse valor (horário).



Não sei se @remember já tem a estação com funcionamento normal.
Sensivelmente perto do período em que esse registo se manteve (das 17h05 às 17h25), a estação aqui da Escola D.Martinho registava 34,6ºC às 17h00. 
3ºC de diferença ainda é muito para apenas alguns quilómetros e condições de altitude e exposição semelhantes.
Um pouco mais a sul, ainda em Santa Iria de Azóia, a estação de Estacal só chegou aos 33,9ºC, pelas 16h54.
As horas são semelhantes e é interessante que há uma correlação positiva não linear, e meramente numérica, entre as altitudes das estações, todas situadas na mesma linha de colinas marginando o estuário do Tejo, e estas máximas:
60 m  33,9º
74 m  34,6ºC
82 m  37,6ºC
Mesmo assim, o salto de temperatura para a Meteo Santa Iria parece-me demasiado.

Sacavém, atingiu 35,3ºC, altitude 6 m.
A Gago Coutinho em valor horário chegou aos 33,1ºC.


----------



## remember (27 Mai 2022 às 20:53)

StormRic disse:


> Não sei se @remember já tem a estação com funcionamento normal.
> Sensivelmente perto do período em que esse registo se manteve (das 17h05 às 17h25), a estação aqui da Escola D.Martinho registava 34,6ºC às 17h00.
> 3ºC de diferença ainda é muito para apenas alguns quilómetros e condições de altitude e exposição semelhantes.
> Um pouco mais a sul, ainda em Santa Iria de Azóia, a estação de Estacal só chegou aos 33,9ºC, pelas 16h54.
> ...


Boa Tarde,

Amanhã já vou buscar o RS da marca que mandei vir, vamos ver como se porta...

Desde a ultima vez que fiz manutenção ao RS que tinha feito há uns anos que o mesmo tem tido temperaturas inflacionadas nas máximas.

Não deixa de ser impressionante os 37°C em Vialonga assim como os 36°C em Lisboa. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (27 Mai 2022 às 22:02)

Calor aflitivo hoje aqui por Alenquer / alto Concelho. chegamos aos 36ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Mai 2022 às 22:37)

Boa noite,
Depois de uma quinta de verão, veio hoje uma sexta de arromba. A temperatura voltou de novo a superar dos 30°C, e no caso de hoje chegou quase aos 35°C na zona. Entretanto esta noite segue bem mais fresca que as anteriores, com algum vento de sudoeste ao início da noite e, depois, inversão térmica. A temperatura já se encontra abaixo dos 20°C neste momento por aqui. 

Dados de hoje:

Herdade da Aroeira
Máx: 34,3°C
Mín: 15,3°C

Parque Luso
Máx: 33,5°C
Mín: 17,3°C

Agora estão 18,8°C e céu limpo, e sem vento, na estação que agora sigo.  Entretanto parece que na próxima semana terei alguma chuvinha, algo surpreendente depois de um maio em que praticamente não caiu nada do céu - o modelo ECMWF prevê entre 20 a 30 mm para aqui nos primeiros dias de junho. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2022 às 22:56)

Mais um dia infernal, máxima de 34,3ºC
Agora estão ainda 22.9ºC
Graças a deus o tempo mais fresco começa já amanhã


----------



## MSantos (27 Mai 2022 às 23:06)

Boas pessoal!

Os afazeres profissionais têm me mantido longe destas lides...

Bastante calor hoje por onde andei na zona de Rio Maior, apesar de alguma nebulosidade que ajudou a travar o aquecimento durante a tarde. 

Felizmente amanha começa a refrescar!


----------



## AnDré (28 Mai 2022 às 21:54)

Em Caneças a máxima hoje foi às 0h51: 25,3C. Agora estou com a mínima do dia: 15,1C.
Vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2022 às 10:02)

Dia fresquinho hoje, céu encoberto e 18,6ºC


----------



## RStorm (29 Mai 2022 às 21:39)

Boa noite

O fim de semana foi de transição, passámos do tempo quente para  tempo mais fresco e húmido.

Sábado ainda foi um dia quente, mas partir da tarde o vento de SW entrou em ação e amenizou o ambiente.
O céu aumentou gradualmente de nebulosidade com o cair da noite.

Hoje o dia apresentou-se fresco e encoberto.
O vento soprou muito fraco de SW-W.

Esta semana promete alguma precipitação, veremos o que nos espera.
Venha o que vier, convém aproveitar, pois pode ser o último evento antes do verão 

Máximas de sexta (horárias Clima AML):

Montijo: *34,1°C *
Alcochete: *34,2°C*


----------



## fog (30 Mai 2022 às 07:58)

Em Lisboa, manhã fresca, céu carregado a prometer chuva no decorrer do dia.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Mai 2022 às 09:02)

Bom dia, manhã fresca. 
Já aparece precipitação no radar...


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2022 às 12:43)

Boas
Mínima de 17,2ºC e agora estão 19,7ºC, já pingou mas contou 0 e será assim o resto da Semana.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2022 às 14:05)

Boa tarde

Chuviscos aqui, chão húmido, ainda não acumula. Vialonga com 0,3 mm.
*18,8ºC* com 68%.
Mínima de *16,6ºC* pelas 6h30 e máxima *19,9ºC* já atingida às 11h00.

Mas à volta da* Serra de Sintra* temos precipitação mais consistente, com quase todas as estações a acumularem. Valores entre *0,5 mm e 1,3 mm* até ao momento. É melhor que nada. Mas este tempo é sobretudo uma pausa na descida abrupta da humidade no solo, mercê das temperaturas frescas, HR > 60%, vento de Sul a SO, e, claro, esta precipitação fraca, pelo menos a assentar o pó e lavar as folhas.
Das estações IPMA, Cabo Raso, Oeiras, Ajuda, Santarém, Praia de Mira e Figueira da Foz detectaram 0,1 mm ou 0,2 mm, estas duas últimas foram as primeiras a acumular, entre as 4h e as 5h.

O quadro geral da precipitação expectável é dado por estes ecos de radar esparsos e fracos. Os relevos podem conseguir reter mais um pouco da humidade e recolher algum acumulado mais significativo.
*




*


----------



## jamestorm (30 Mai 2022 às 14:39)

Já vai chovendo QQ coisa por aqui. Pelo menos está bem fresco e húmido.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2022 às 16:05)

Mais uma passagem de ecos fracos, a atingirem principalmente o sudoeste da Região Oeste, a Serra de Sintra mais uma vez a produzir a perturbação suficiente para gerar a maior  parte da precipitação:


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mai 2022 às 17:48)

Boa tarde.
Chove fraco de forma persistente por aqui. Tudo molhado. O acumulado deve andar à volta de 1/2 mm. 
Bem bom!


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2022 às 18:23)

TiagoLC disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Chove fraco de forma persistente por aqui. Tudo molhado. O acumulado deve andar à volta de 1/2 mm.
> Bem bom!



E anda mesmo nesses valores: 1,3 mm e 1,5 mm em duas estações WU em Barcarena e 1,8 mm na Damaia. O efeito orográfico da linha de montes que inclui a Serra de Carnaxide também aqui a fazer-se sentir. Mais junto à costa os acumulados diminuem até zero.
Bons acumulados continuam à volta da Serra de Sintra, especialmente no flanco Leste, com valores entre 4 e 5 mm (pelo menos cinco estações na área, Albarraque, Algueirão, Mercês, Lourel). Sintra (AML), 3,2 mm. Amadora (AML), 1,4 mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Mai 2022 às 19:11)

3,6 mm, chuvisco constante por Belas, parou por agora.

Mínima de 14,8ºC 
Máxima de 20,2ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mai 2022 às 20:53)

Boas.

Por Loures dia com alguns borrifos, e chuva fraca pelas 17h.

Fotografia tirada desde o novo Miradouro do Vale de Lousa, ao final da tarde.




1653939949728 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## AnDré (30 Mai 2022 às 22:00)

Em Caneças acumulou 2,4mm.


----------



## Geopower (30 Mai 2022 às 22:30)

Em Lisboa final de tarde com registo de alguns chuviscos dispersos. Vento moderado de SW.


----------



## RStorm (31 Mai 2022 às 00:23)

Boa noite

Dia novamente encoberto e cinzento.
O vento soprou muito fraco de SW.

Não me apercebi de qualquer precipitação, mas andou por perto, pois sentiu-se o cheirinho a terra molhada no final do dia 
Veremos amanhã.


----------



## Tufao André (31 Mai 2022 às 00:49)

Boa noite!

Últimos dias de Maio a trazerem alguma precipitação, embora fraca e dispersa e com alguma acumulação durante a tarde.
*2,3 mm *no centro da Amadora e *2,1 mm *na Reboleira.

Vento moderado de S, por vezes com rajadas fortes. 

Veremos o que reserva a instabilidade dos próximos dias... Tudo muito incerto devido à posição da depressão e passagem das linhas de instabilidade mais intensas!


----------



## Geopower (31 Mai 2022 às 09:39)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com céu encoberto.
Vento moderado de sul. 

Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2022 às 10:52)

Boas
Mínima altinha de 17,8ºC
Agora nuvens e sol envergonhado com 20,4ºC e vento moderado, é mais um dia seco (sem chuva) tal como foi ontem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mai 2022 às 12:04)

Bom dia,
Depois de um sábado ameno e soalheiro, domingo foi enevoado e só abriu parcialmente a partir da tarde. Ontem o dia foi bem "ameaçador" por vezes, mas não rendeu nada ao nível da precipitação - tirando umas pingas escassas.   De facto, é interessante ver como os modelos passaram duma previsão de 25 mm de precipitação para praticamente zero neste momento, e para piorar depois vem um bloqueio anticiclónico e o tempo típico de junho (nortada, calor, estabilidade...), o que não ajudará nada na questão da seca!  

Ficam aqui os dados dos últimos dias:

*Herdade da Aroeira*
Sábado
Máx: 24,1°C
Mín: 13,8°C

Anteontem
Máx: 21,4°C
Mín: 17,0°C

Ontem
Máx: 23,8°C
Mín: 16,8°C

*Parque Luso*
Sábado
Máx: 24,7°C
Mín: 17,0°C

Anteontem
Máx: 21,9°C
Mín: 17,4°C

Ontem
Máx: 23,3°C
Mín: 17,2°C

Entretanto o dia de hoje vai ser igual ao de ontem - a chuva está toda a passar ao largo, a caminho do Litoral Norte e norte do Litoral Centro e a evitar propositadamente a minha zona. Aquilo que caiu, ao início da manhã, não passou de umas pingas irrelevantes. Sigo com 23,1°C, céu nublado, calmo e nebulosidade bastante escura a oeste. Faz lembrar aqueles dias de rio atmosférico no Norte no outono (quando há)!


----------



## RStorm (31 Mai 2022 às 14:44)

Boa tarde 

O dia segue nublado com boas abertas. 
O vento sopra moderado de SW, por vezes com rajadas. 

Zero chuva até agora


----------



## Tufao André (31 Mai 2022 às 15:14)

Boa tarde!

Um dia sem grande coisa a relatar... Apenas um aguaceiro mais moderado durante a madrugada rendeu cerca de 1 mm aqui na zona. Tudo bastante molhado na rua quando levantei.

De resto não choveu mais até agora, apenas muita nebulosidade e vento moderado a forte de S.
*21°C*


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2022 às 16:43)

Ontem os acumulados foram, como previsto, escassos. No entanto, convém referir que a precipitação foi irregularmente distribuída e sensível à orografia. Assim, por exemplo, os acumulados na periferia Leste da Serra de Sintra ou nos relevos da Região Oeste foram superiores a qualquer dos valores registados nas estações oficiais.





No dia 29 não houve acumulados registados nas estações IPMA.

Corrente marítima de sudoeste e nebulosidade persistente baixaram radicalmente as máximas nos dois últimos dias, ao mesmo tempo que suavizaram as mínimas e as amplitudes térmicas diurnas.
Começando na madrugada de dia 29, pela entrada da nebulosidade vinda de sudoeste notou-se logo o efeito nas mínimas nas regiões mais expostas a esta circulação:





A descida das máximas progrediu de sudoeste para norte e para o interior:





Ontem, quer as mínimas quer as máximas já estiveram homogeneizadas pela RLC em geral:








Ficam aqui algumas fotos para ilustrar esta mudança de tempo:

*Sábado 28*, ao fim do dia começou a entrada de nuvens baixas trazidas pela rotação do vento para Sul/Sudoeste.
Lisboa, meia hora antes do pôr do sol, vista para... direcção e local óbvios:





*Domingo 29*, o céu esteve bastante cénico, apesar de não chover, e a pedir umas vistas mais "dramáticas", em local que não vou revelar  (quem já conhece sabe onde é, quem não conhece pode procurar indícios).

Sul, 16:48:14 utc





SE, 16:52:36 utc. Note-se o estado da vegetação rasteira, típico dos meses de Verão.





SSE, 16:53:05 utc





Ao crepúsculo, em Lisboa, A1. Nem um pingo!
Norte, 19:39:59 utc





19:41:22 utc





*Ontem, Segunda 30*, entre chuviscos e chuva fraca que acumularam nas zonas das fotos cerca de 0,5 mm a 1,0 mm.

Póvoa Santa Iria, Norte, 16:00:00 utc







Spoiler: Mais fotos tiradas na Póvoa, quadrantes Leste e Norte, horas utc



15:36:00





16:10:35





16:17:40





16:27:40





16:16:06





18:29:55








Uma hora antes do pôr do sol, cerca das 18:40 utc, Santa Iria de Azóia, IC2








Spoiler: Outras fotos no IC2


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2022 às 21:42)

Pequeno time-lapse ao final da tarde no Miradouro do Vale de Lousa. Vento moderado de SW a fazer girar com velocidade as eólicas e a mover as nuvens baixas.

Qualidade sofrível, que só reparei quando cheguei a casa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jun 2022 às 11:29)

StormRic disse:


> espectacular vista! Esse miradouro é na área de serviço da A8, certo?



Não, trata-se mesmo de um novo miradouro construído pela JF Lousa. Creio que ainda não está oficialmente aberto  Mas já está assinalado no Google Maps, a sul da estação de serviço.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2022 às 15:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não, trata-se mesmo de um novo miradouro construído pela JF Lousa. Creio que ainda não está oficialmente aberto  Mas já está assinalado no Google Maps, a sul da estação de serviço.



 Já vi, a caminho da Gruta de Salemas. Tem baloiço?...  (agora é moda, todos os miradouros têm baloiço... eu não desgosto ).


----------



## jamestorm (16 Jun 2022 às 13:45)

Trovoada por aqui


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jun 2022 às 16:58)

jamestorm disse:


> Trovoada por aqui


Há 17 dias atrás ou agora?


----------

